# klinkt laangzaam



## Chiapas

Hallo,

in de volgende zin is "langzaam" bijvoeglijk naamwoord of bijwoord?
_"Zijn Engels klinkt laangzaam of het Duits was"_
met andere woorden betekent de zin:
"Hij spreekt Engels zo traag dat het op Duits lijkt" of
"Na een tijd begon zijn Engels op Duits te lijken" of betekent nog iets anders?

mij excuses als het een domme vraag is, maar ik begrijp het niet


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo Chiapas,

Ik weet het niet. Naar mijn mening zijn beide interpretaties mogelijk. Het hangt van de context af.


----------



## marrish

Beide interpretaties zijn zeker mogelijk maar de tweede lijkt mij het meest plausibel. Naar mijn mening is de snelheid van Duits en Engels niet zodanig verschillend dat daarop zo'n mening opgebouwd kan worden. Ik sta onder de indruk dat het Duits wat sneller is qua uitspraak dan het Engels, maar jullie kunnen natuurlijk andere ervaringen hebben. Ik zou dus de tweede interpretatie nemen.


----------



## bibibiben

Als de eerste interpretatie bedoeld wordt, zou ik de zin "Zijn Engels klinkt langzaam of het Duits was" behoorlijk merkwaardig vinden klinken. Beter Nederlands zou zijn:
Zijn Engels klinkt net zo langzaam als het Duits.

Of anders: 
Zijn Engels klinkt zo langzaam dat het Duits lijkt.

Eventueel:
Zijn Engels klinkt langzaam, alsof het Duits is/was.

Vooral het gebruik van 'of' is nauwelijks te verdedigen, mocht deze eerste interpretatie inderdaad bedoeld zijn.

Mocht de tweede interpretatie bedoeld zijn, dan zou dat 'of' niet bezwaarlijk zijn. Mogelijk zou ik wel 'langzaam' door 'langzaamaan' vervangen. Een iets prettigere formulering zou dus zijn:
Zijn Engels klinkt langzaamaan (als)of het Duits is/was.

Dit zou overigens nog iets prettiger klinken:
Zijn Engels gaat langzaamaan als het Duits klinken.

Maar toch, ik zou hoe dan ook mijn geld op de tweede interpretatie inzetten.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben,

Het is sowieso een weinig accuraat geformuleerde zin; vandaar mijn opinie dat beide interpretaties mogelijk zijn. Ik ben het overigens volledig eens met je suggesties om het een en ander anders te formuleren.


----------



## Chiapas

Bedankt allemaal,
Ik kan spitijg genoeg de zin niet anders formuleren, het is de brontekst voor een vertaaloefening vol met valluiken...


----------



## Lopes

Valkuilen


----------



## Pays-Bas

Optie 1


De zin komt uit het boek van Willem Frederik Hermans: 'Nooit meer slapen' (1966)
Ooit nog eens een boekverslag over geschreven


De hoofdpersoon is in Noorwegen en spreekt in het engels een portier aan die zo langzaam antwoordt dat de hoofdpersoon zijn engels op duits vindt lijken.


Hier een fragment voor de context:


_De portier is een invalide._
_Op het eikehouten bureautje waaraan hij zit, staat alleen een telefoon, en door een goedkope zonnebril staart hij roerloos voor zich uit. Zijn linkeroorschelp moet afgescheurd zijn bij de ontploffing die hem verminkt heeft, of is misschien verbrand toen hij neerstortte met een vliegtuig. Wat er van het oor is overgebleven lijkt op een slecht uitgevallen navel en biedt de haak van de bril geen houvast._
_- Professor Nummedal, please. Ik heb een afspraak met hem._
_- Goodday, sir. Ik weet niet of professor Nummedal binnen is._
_Zijn Engels klinkt langzaam of het Duits was. Hij zwijgt verder en verroert zich niet_.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zou daar nog steeds "Zijn Engels klinkt langzaam, alsof het Duits was" van hebben gemaakt. Of de schrijver nu Willem Frederik Hermans heet of niet. Wat een gedrochtelijke zin heeft hij daar uit z'n pen laten komen.


----------



## Chiapas

Pays-Bas said:


> Optie 1
> 
> 
> De zin komt uit het boek van Willem Frederik Hermans: 'Nooit meer slapen' (1966)
> Ooit nog eens een boekverslag over geschreven
> 
> Juist Pays-Bas! Het komt inderdaad uit _Nooit meer slapen, _net zoals het "_eikehouten"_ bureautje ipv _eikenhouten_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De hoofdpersoon is in Noorwegen en spreekt in het engels een portier aan die zo langzaam antwoordt dat de hoofdpersoon zijn engels op duits vindt lijken.
> 
> 
> Hier een fragment voor de context:
> 
> 
> _De portier is een invalide._
> _Op het eikehouten bureautje waaraan hij zit, staat alleen een telefoon, en door een goedkope zonnebril staart hij roerloos voor zich uit. Zijn linkeroorschelp moet afgescheurd zijn bij de ontploffing die hem verminkt heeft, of is misschien verbrand toen hij neerstortte met een vliegtuig. Wat er van het oor is overgebleven lijkt op een slecht uitgevallen navel en biedt de haak van de bril geen houvast._
> _- Professor Nummedal, please. Ik heb een afspraak met hem._
> _- Goodday, sir. Ik weet niet of professor Nummedal binnen is._
> _Zijn Engels klinkt langzaam of het Duits was. Hij zwijgt verder en verroert zich niet_.


----------

